# Rainbird ESP-4



## tacobeast (Oct 4, 2019)

I just moved into an old house that needs lots of little stuff. I'm trying to figure out the sprinkler system with a Rainbird ESP-4 timer. The valves are buried somewhere with no cover but that's another project. There are two 24v outputs wires (orange) off the transformer that attach to the top two locations on the terminal strip labeled, both "24v ac". Only one is getting power and the other isn't...is this the reason the sprinklers aren't working or is only the top one supposed to be receiving power? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Photos please.


----------



## Head Dr (Oct 9, 2019)

Yes, that is normal. If nothing is coming on start with the basics. 
Make sure the irrigation water is on. Sometimes someone will unknowingly turn it off. 
Check the fuse in the controller. The wire in the fuse is very small and can be hard to see. 
Check the power at the terminal when a station is on. You can use a multi meter, a test light that will handle 24 volts, a spare solenoid, or you can remove say wire #1 turn on station 1 and gently scratch the wire across the terminal. You should see a small spark. If no power is at the terminal with a station on, your controller is bad. 
I usually check all of the terminals including the master valve/pump. 
If the terminals are giving power but no valves are coming on then there is likely a problem with the common wire. Mike


----------

